# برنامج لمعرفة القطع الالكترونية البديلة؟؟؟



## alsaneyousef (21 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.electvillage.com/e_up/up/ic.zip


----------



## نصار العيساوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور على البرنامج


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف12 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## km6 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قرصان اليمن (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووورين ..


----------



## اسامة الوحش (9 نوفمبر 2008)

برنا مج جيد good


----------



## الهاد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## سيوان 70 (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsaneyousef (22 أغسطس 2009)

وهنا ايظا موقع للبديل ترانسستور في المربع الثاني ضع االرقم *http://www.abcelectronique.com/composants/recherche.php*


----------

